# Baby not sitting up at 9 months - reassurance needed!



## wellyboot

Hi all,

My little boy is nearly 9 months old now, and still can't sit up unaided. He's been rolling for ages, and is trying hard to crawl, but just has no interest in sitting and just falls sideways or forwards. I mentioned it to my GP on a phone appointment about something else and was expecting her to say that he was just being lazy and not to worry. Instead she said that there may be a problem and has referred him to a paediatrician. I'm now panicking in a big way.

Has anyone else had a lo who was late to sit, but has now caught up OK? Or has anyone's lo been to a paediatrician about this and can tell me what to expect?

Welly xx


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

My LO is 9 months on Tuesday and he still doesnt sit unaided! He will sit up but you have to be right beside him all the time cause he just falls over every few seconds! Im not worried at all, I notice an improvment in him everyday, and he will get there. 

Try not worry hun, they all develop at different times! Im sure he will be just fine :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## Sam9kids

A few of mine havent sat up properly until crawling!! Dont worry too much yet x


----------



## _Vicky_

neither of mine sit yet and they are 8 months on tuesday - what do you do with him? I have just been putting the boys in the activity table this week every day and really noticed them getting stronger in the back. 

I hope all is ok and if you dont mind can you keep this thread updated or pm me as I am stressing too xxx


----------



## Justagirlxx

Sorry I havent experienced this but just wanted to say I hope everythings ok. xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi wellyboot, try not to panic, the HV is probably just doing it just in case as it is a little behind the 'average'. Our LO was just short of 8months, so little slower than the norm - it made me assume he would crawl, pull himself up and walk later than average as well, but he's been storming along since then and looks not far off walking now - I think they just make up 'lost time' later on when they meet some of the milestones more slowly x

ETA: Was he born ahead of his due date at all? Our LO was born 36+6 and I'm sure it can make a little difference having slightly less days cooking inside of you!


----------



## Lucy Lu

That he's been rolling for ages and is trying hard to crawl is probably a really good sign everything's fine as well. Hope the paed puts your mind at rest hun x


----------



## wellyboot

_Vicky_ said:


> neither of mine sit yet and they are 8 months on tuesday - what do you do with him? I have just been putting the boys in the activity table this week every day and really noticed them getting stronger in the back.
> 
> I hope all is ok and if you dont mind can you keep this thread updated or pm me as I am stressing too xxx

Hi Vicky,

Don't stress too - I'm doing it for the both of us!! Your little ones are a month younger than mine so no stressing for you for at least a month!

At the moment, I'm just spending more time with him on the floor, sitting him up and waving toys at him, and catching him when he crashes down again! The trouble is that I also have a really demanding toddler, so opportunities to sit down and really focus on him are few and far between.

I'll keep you updated - but if you come up with any good tricks to help, let me know.

Welly xx


----------



## wellyboot

Lucy Lu said:


> Hi wellyboot, try not to panic, the HV is probably just doing it just in case as it is a little behind the 'average'. Our LO was just short of 8months, so little slower than the norm - it made me assume he would crawl, pull himself up and walk later than average as well, but he's been storming along since then and looks not far off walking now - I think they just make up 'lost time' later on when they meet some of the milestones more slowly x
> 
> ETA: Was he born ahead of his due date at all? Our LO was born 36+6 and I'm sure it can make a little difference having slightly less days cooking inside of you!

He was a little bit ahead of his due date, but only by two and a half weeks. He was rolling by 4 months, and we were sure that he was about to crawl at 6 months, but there seems to have been no progress at all lately. But at least he seems to be trying to get mobile, I'd be more worried if he was showing no interest. Just wish I'd get a date for this appointment so that it would set my mind at rest or give me some ideas of what I can do to help.


----------



## _Vicky_

wellyboot said:


> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> neither of mine sit yet and they are 8 months on tuesday - what do you do with him? I have just been putting the boys in the activity table this week every day and really noticed them getting stronger in the back.
> 
> I hope all is ok and if you dont mind can you keep this thread updated or pm me as I am stressing too xxx
> 
> Hi Vicky,
> 
> Don't stress too - I'm doing it for the both of us!! Your little ones are a month younger than mine so no stressing for you for at least a month!
> 
> At the moment, I'm just spending more time with him on the floor, sitting him up and waving toys at him, and catching him when he crashes down again! The trouble is that I also have a really demanding toddler, *so opportunities to sit down and really focus on him are few and far between.*
> I'll keep you updated - but if you come up with any good tricks to help, let me know.
> 
> Welly xxClick to expand...

god I am with you there - now if I could just grow two more arms!!! Me and oh have been sitting on the floor with them today facing each other - the BEST toy atm is your twin brother - fingers crossed!!!

xxx


----------



## daisydoo

Oliver just learned how to sit this last week - just before 9 months and now he's a pro at it will just sit and sit and yet the week before last he was wobbling like anything falling forward, backwards, sideways! Dont worry hun it will just happen xxxx


----------



## _Vicky_

daisydoo said:


> Oliver just learned how to sit this last week - just before 9 months and now he's a pro at it will just sit and sit and yet the week before last he was wobbling like anything falling forward, backwards, sideways! Dont worry hun it will just happen xxxx

sorry to hijack op - did you do anything to speed the process or did it just happen?


----------



## daisydoo

_Vicky_ said:


> daisydoo said:
> 
> 
> Oliver just learned how to sit this last week - just before 9 months and now he's a pro at it will just sit and sit and yet the week before last he was wobbling like anything falling forward, backwards, sideways! Dont worry hun it will just happen xxxx
> 
> sorry to hijack op - did you do anything to speed the process or did it just happen?Click to expand...

no nothing at all - it just happened! He hated the sit me up thingies just seemed to wobble out of them and the bumbo too - would rather be crawling along on his tummy so I just left him to it and all of a sudden he went from crawling to sitting on his bum :thumbup:


----------



## emmad339

Keeley was between 9 and 10 months before she would sit unaided - she used to fall over straight away and I knew it wasn't anything I was doing wrong because her twin brother was sitting unaided a few months before her and was well and truly crawling by that point. Then one day, she just did it and I can't get her to lie down now which is a bit of a nightmare when I'm trying to change her nappy. I really wouldn't worry at all hun. If all children followed text book rules life would be so much easier but they don't. If your LO is anything like my daughter he will do it when he's good and ready and not a moment before :lol: 

BTW: - Keeley is 1 on Thursday and still not crawling wheraes her brother is almost walking so again, she's just getting there in her own time :flower: xx


----------



## hattiehippo

I wouldn't worry - I'm sure they'll get there. Tom is coming up to 9 months and he sits really well but he still can't roll off his back fully and isn't interested in trying to crawl at all. He just sits but doesn't do much else!
They all develop the skills at their own pace and in their own way.

I found that the ability to sit is like a switch that suddenly turns on inside them - one day Tom couldn't sit without support and the next he could without anything really happening to speed it up.


----------



## AP

Alex wouldnt sit happily along until about 10-11months. Its suddenly all rushed in and shes standing, pulling up to furniture and sits for ages unsupported, at 12 months. Weird how its all came together at one time!


----------



## inxsmhpy

Wow...I'm soooo glad to have seen this post!! I've been really worried about Skyla as she seems so behind most of the LO's of her age......she can sit really well and is mobile in her own way but doesn't actually crawl or show any interest in pulling herself up.

And to think I promised myself my whole pregnancy I wouldn't do the whole comparing her to other babies and stressing about it thing! :dohh:


----------



## redpoppy

Well, I have an almost nine month old who does nothing but sit!!!! No rolling, no crawling, nada! She is obsessed with using my hands to pull herself up now and then spends ages playing with shifting her weight about but she HATES being on her front and refuses to have tummy time. :shrug:

I think your LO will be fine. I'm surprised they've sent you to a doctor about it to be honest and I would be worried if they did that too, but I imagine he doesn't sit because he doesn't like it. Let us know what happens with this. :hugs:


----------



## eblondie

My HV has been stressing me out on this too... in fact last week she said that I needed to really push him over the next 2 weeks to sit unaided. LO just doesn't want to! He will just push himself back and will only sit for a short time IF you are able to keep him occupied. He is more interested in crawling than sitting.... but it's stressing me out.


----------



## redpoppy

eblondie said:


> My HV has been stressing me out on this too... in fact last week she said that I needed to really push him over the next 2 weeks to sit unaided. LO just doesn't want to! He will just push himself back and will only sit for a short time IF you are able to keep him occupied. He is more interested in crawling than sitting.... but it's stressing me out.

Have you tried playing "row row row your boat" with him? My LO loves that. I think that's why she started sitting unaided quite soon after I started playing that with her. :blush:

It's funny because now she likes it when I do it with her standing.

Shame I can't get her to do it on all fours or something. Might get some movement out of ther then! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## wellyboot

He's done it!! After a few days of constant practise (when I can distract the demanding toddler) he's got it, although he'd much rather be on his back or his tummy. My appointment with a child development specialist has come through, so I'm still going to go to check that everything is OK.

Thanks, everyone, for the reassurance.

Welly xx


----------



## WW1

wellyboot said:


> He's done it!! After a few days of constant practise (when I can distract the demanding toddler) he's got it, although he'd much rather be on his back or his tummy. My appointment with a child development specialist has come through, so I'm still going to go to check that everything is OK.
> 
> Thanks, everyone, for the reassurance.
> 
> Welly xx

That's brilliant news! Just goes to show they do it in their own time. 

Well done, little man!


----------

